# Cork Wrap or Shrink Wrap



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm looking for either cork wrap or shrink wrap to make my rods foregrips fit salty rod holders for pier fishing. I'm also looking for butt caps for these rods. I looked at the Scott's Custom Rods site, and didn't see what I was looking for. I'll get the pics of the rods to you later today.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm looking for either cork wrap or shrink wrap to make my rods fore grips fit salty rod holders for pier fishing. I'm also looking for butt caps for these rods. I looked at the Scott's Custom Rods site, and didn't see what I was looking for. Here is an example of the old setups I'm talking about. All of the rods I have are the same. This particular one is matched up with an old 6/0 senator. I doubt you guys can tell me what size butt cap I need by my finger, but figured I'd do that for scale... Here are the pics.

Rod and Reel
<a href="http://s435.photobucket.com/albums/qq76/drawinout/?action=view&current=IMG_0108.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq76/drawinout/IMG_0108.jpg" border="0" alt="1 of 6 old setup"></a>

What size butt cap???
<a href="http://s435.photobucket.com/albums/qq76/drawinout/?action=view&current=IMG_0107.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq76/drawinout/IMG_0107.jpg" border="0" alt="Looking for butt cap"></a>

Fore grip, cork tape or shrink wrap, and where should I buy????
<a href="http://s435.photobucket.com/albums/qq76/drawinout/?action=view&current=IMG_0106.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq76/drawinout/IMG_0106.jpg" border="0" alt="old rod foregrip"></a>

This is the rod manufacturer
<a href="http://s435.photobucket.com/albums/qq76/drawinout/?action=view&current=IMG_0105.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq76/drawinout/IMG_0105.jpg" border="0" alt="old rod"></a>

Slightly better look at the reel and fore grip.
<a href="http://s435.photobucket.com/albums/qq76/drawinout/?action=view&current=IMG_0104.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq76/drawinout/IMG_0104.jpg" border="0" alt="Old Senator reel"></a>

These are old rods and reels my father has handed down to me... They are in perfect working order, I just need to find something to make the foregrips bigger in diameter, and some butt caps for them. I didn't have a tape measure handy at the moment, so I couldn't get exact measurements. Hopefully you guys might be able to give me some info.. If you need some exact measurements, I'll throw them up in a bit. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Also, these rods are in great shape for their age, and I'd rather just buy new ones rather than mess anything up on them. If you look at what few pictures I have on my profile, these are the same rods my old man had in the pictures back in the late 70's. They've caught tuna, wahoo, and marlin!!!!!!! Should I wrap them with something to suit my needs, or move on and buy something new?


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

They are definitly worth keeping and fixing up. I'm fixing up an old one handed down to me from my grand father.. I sanded and restaind the butt section and put x flocked shrink tube over the foam foregrip.. For the butt cap you need a gimbal cover..


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Unless you're dead-set on covering the handles, there is another option. You can go to your local hardware and ask for the rubber dip that they use to coat tool handles. If you dip the top half of the rod clamp in the rubber it will tighten up the inside diameter enough to securely hold the grips of that rod.

Otherwise I would recommend rubber shrink tubing/

And check mudhole.com for the building materials.

Evan


----------

